# Barcode erzeugen und an Word übergeben



## deusfalsus (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen?

Ich möchte in einer AccessDB einen Barcode erzeugen und diesen an ein Worddokument übergeben.
Wie gehe ich da am besten vor? Sicherlich benötige ich eine Zusatzimplementierung fürs VBA. Gibt es da freeware? Was ist zu empfehlen?

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Alex F. (26. Juli 2007)

Eigentlich brauchst du nur einen Barcode Zeichensatz. Der Barcode selber besteht üblicherweise ja nur aus Zahlen ( und teilweise Buchstaben ) . Heisst das das eigentlich nur eine verschlüsselte Nummer ist und diese halt mit nem anderen Zeichensatz geschrieben wird. Soweit ich weiss ist der grossteil der Barcodes kostenflichtig aber als Suchtipp würde ich mal nach EAN und Barcode-Zeichensatz suchen.

Dann brauchst du die Schrift nur installieren und entsprechend in deinem Seriendruckfeld zuweisen.

Grüsse bb


----------



## Jacka (26. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Wir benutzen bei uns die Barcode-Schriftart Code39:
http://www.barcodesinc.com/free-barcode-font/

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------

